# West Branch Musky from shore



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Is there any spots to catch musky from shore at west branch? Ive seen some big ones pulled out of there but only from boat, and I Don't have access to a boat so I'm limited to shore fishing. Thanks


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, I would cast off the dam rocks. Lots of fish caught off there each year by walleye guys in the spring but the drop is pretty steep so you can cast into 15' of water from the dam


----------

